
8 Companies We All Hate (and why we use them anyway) - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/modern-and-awkward/8-companies-we-all-hate-and-why-we-use-them-anyway-260371.php
======
vlad
Godaddy was #1 in NEW domain registrations for 2 or 3 years before they EVER
made a TV commercial.

------
far33d
evite is the most inexplicable of these. it's so bad. everyone hates it.
but... it won't die!

~~~
phil
despite a number of attempts!

